# Sticky  Useful information on Certifications



## Zazula

Our Forum hosts some very useful and informative articles on various Certifications in the IT field. You can find the whole listing here: IT Business & Career Articles


----------



## Zazula

*CWNP - A Vendor-Independent Certification Path*

CWNP - A Vendor-Independent Certification Path


----------



## Zazula

*CompTIA's A+ vs Cisco's IT Essentials*

CompTIA's A+ vs Cisco's IT Essentials


----------



## Zazula

*Novell Networking Technologies Exam*

Novell Networking Technologies Exam


----------



## Zazula

*The Road To CCNA*

The Road To CCNA


----------



## Zazula

*Cisco Academy is changing CCNA Curricula*

Cisco Academy is changing CCNA Curricula


----------



## J Rom

Hey, im new to TSF and so far its awesome. Seems like everyone is really knowledgable and helpful. I was actually wondering if i could pick your brain a bit since this seems liek that place for career advice. I was just thinking that i really wanted to get into a job that dealt with computers. One thing i know i like to do is fix problems, so i was thinking maybe a tech support guy? I would ask maybe if you had any suggestions on how to get into a job like that or if there is any previous schooling i would need to get into a job like that.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## theGman

*Re: The Road To CCNA*

Hi, I've tried to access the link but I cannot access it. It says that I don't have permisions to access it?


----------



## Regicide

None of the links are working, I either do not have permission or they are invalid.


----------



## egotrip

Ditto here

Do I need to moere time as a member before getting access ?


----------



## arvtravz

I want to access those linkz. What am i going to do? is there a minimum number of post or what?


----------



## JohnthePilot

All the links have now been updated.


----------



## Cellus

Please be aware it may take some time until your post receives some attention, so please be patient.

Don't worry, you will not be forgotten. :wink:


----------



## elavarasan

thnx
elavarasan


----------



## kevgeez

arvtravz said:


> I want to access those linkz. What am i going to do? is there a minimum number of post or what?


Google IT Articles and stuff

I wanted to see those links too

:sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've just checked and the links are still active. There is no restriction on viewing these files. If anyone is still having problems viewing them please describe the problem.


----------



## bigblokey0

none of these links will work for me


----------



## JohnthePilot

I'm afraid the articles have been moved and the links have not been updated. Please be patient.


----------



## Jason09

It's been 10+ weeks, but I still cannot access them.


----------



## JohnthePilot

The links have now been updated to reflect the new locations of these articles.


----------



## Jason09

Ok, thanks.:smile:


----------



## t2risky

just went on a couple of the links and they are working fine, i just had to double click the link.


----------



## Davidpracsmith

What certifications are needed for Networking administrator?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Davidpracsmith said:


> What certifications are needed for Networking administrator?


Threads are user-specific and not topic specific. Please start a new thread in the Networking forum. Thanks.


----------



## Davidpracsmith

thank you,Is here any software or some material at the internet? for the preparation of ant certification.?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Read the articles in the Certification setion of Articles. I still recommend you start a new thread in the Networking forum.


----------



## 2xg

Davidpracsmith said:


> thank you,Is here any software or some material at the internet? for the preparation of ant certification.?


I have also replied to your Post here.


----------



## _Nomad

Links working for me. Everything opens into a new tab.


----------



## Vgabriel

I would like to be Certify as MCSE and CISCO professional technician.
I already study my books and i would like traine myself with some question before i go. I got visual certexam manager but it asking me an activation key.
Pliz help about activation key.
thx


----------



## Wrench97

For a key you need to contact the software vendor, anything else would be considered Piracy.


----------



## ianleeuk

Do you have a link for "Become an ACE with Adobe Online Training Classes" ?


----------



## Wrench97

Adobe Online Training


----------



## san-mic

*Comptia A+ Certification exam codes has been updated *from last you known 220-602 220-603 to new codes

for CompTIA A+ Essentials is now *220-701*
and CompTIA A+ Practical Application, exam code *220-702*

_Any one even freshier can do this certification assured candidate want to make career in PC support._
CompTIA A+ certification is starting point education course for knowledge and skills necessary for PC support.


----------



## allisonsmith

Thankyou for sharing such useful and informative links


----------



## Otto7

My Son is 17 ambitious computer and game savvy. He wants a career in the computer tech field is there a platform that he can research that can help him find his niche with salary comparisons?? 

Thank You All Very Much for All you Do!!


----------



## JohnthePilot

I would have thought Google was his best bet.


----------



## Otto7

Actual recommendations from a experienced professional expert guy like you would be a lot better than google search. That is why I am asking...


----------



## JohnthePilot

In that case, I suggest you start a new thread in this forum.


----------



## dhiraj0620

I think Microsoft courses also useful foe career growth.


----------



## Dannie9120

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Careers/ This page isn't loading any alternate pages to know more about the career options. 

I thought of pursuing a course would be more useful. As I have found more about CompTIA and which ignited an interest in me so I would like to pursue it. I have planned to attend the Comptia exam with just 1-month preparation by utilizing the dumps of questions found with www dot exam-labs dot com Apparently, these are dumps of questions from past exams, I have learned from a friend who had appeared and passed the exam, that it has most of the questions which reappear in the actual exam. So do you have any suggestions regarding


----------



## Viking_echo

The CompTIA A+ certification is a really popular starting point for IT careers.


----------



## kelvinindia

Is there any certification for Data Analyst?


----------



## Corday

kelvinindia said:


> Is there any certification for Data Analyst?


Here's 10: 10 Great Certifications for Data Analysts


----------

